
Effect of Intel's CPU power management while benchmarking a Haskell server - wawhal
https://hasura.io/blog/decreasing-latency-noise-and-maximizing-performance-during-end-to-end-benchmarking
======
snvzz
No -rt patchset for PREEMPT_RT?

Odd.

